# Our first 2011 foal is here!



## CheyAut (Jan 30, 2011)

My part Arab mare, Calista, was bred to a champion halter, liberty and endurance SE Arab, JPJ Minstril Palo. Just after midnigt (sorry my h broke off and I sometimes miss the little knob under keys) she has a palomino colt. He is HUGE and I had to elp her out to pass his shoulders, but other than that, se is doing PERFECT with him, this is her first foal. e took a LONG time to figure out ow to nurse (he was sooooo close but due to being so big he couldn't figure out ow to balance himself and turn his ead/neck to latch on, though e sure tried!) so the vet tubed him, but gave him and Cali a clean bill of health, and e eventually figured it out






Name ideas are welcome, I have no idea what to name him yet! Will take a few posts to get all te pics in....


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## CheyAut (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## CheyAut (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 30, 2011)

What a handsome little man! Congrats!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 30, 2011)

congrats on your handsome new guy





mom is very pretty too


----------



## chandab (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats! What a little cutie.


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations! He is all legs! She is not only gorgeous but such a good mother!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 30, 2011)

He is very Handsome









Congratulations!


----------



## ohmt (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats on a healthy, gorgeous colt!!


----------



## Knottymare (Jan 31, 2011)

Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Lovely! And well done! I have always wanted to have my own mare foal but as yet, have not experienced that. What a beautiful mother and foal!


----------



## picasso (Jan 31, 2011)

He is very nice. And you weren't kidding when you said he was big. LOL LOL How tall is the sire?? How tall do you expect him to mature?? He is a big boy!!!

Your mare is beautiful. I love the 3rd picture down in the first post of them. That is great.

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't believe Callista's a mom,aww....Congrats what a cutie!!!!!


----------



## sedeh (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations!!!



:yeah He's very handsome. I'd forgotten what big horse foals look like!!



Mom sure is pretty.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your special time with us, she is so pretty and he is so cute. I saw 2 moms in some of those photos!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 31, 2011)

congrats on a safe delivery and healthy foal - he's handsome but the momma is quite the looker - beautiful mare!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone!



Calista is a very special girl to me



Palo, the daddy, is 15.3. I will have to measure him and do the leg measurement thing to see if I can make a guestimate and what he'll mature to!


----------



## MINI REASONS (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition !! I'm very happy everything went well for Moma and baby and you !!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful Mare and Foal! Congrats!!


----------



## Eohippus (Jan 31, 2011)

You have so many cuties born up there! One of these days you're going to walk out and find me loading them all up in my trailer!


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Frankie (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice, TALL baby! The mare is beautiful! congratulations


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 31, 2011)

Very cute. Congrats!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful! So funny how they come out bigger than an adult mini, LOL.

He is pecious, and I must add that I sooooo envy your "snowless" scenery right about now.


----------



## Reble (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh he is so cute, and big, he is as big as my minis full grown.

cannot wait for babies to start arriving here.

thanks for sharing. so precious...CONGRATS.


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful Mom and baby.


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone!



My husband named him Sterling. Here are some more photos


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## CheyAut (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## phoebeq (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What a cute little guy! And mom is beautiful as well!

I just love photographing babies...they are such characters!


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (Feb 15, 2011)

He is a beautiful boy!



and it looks like he is having a great time.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations! And what great pictures - thanks for sharing! Love Mom & foal.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations!



Both momma and baby are beautiful!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations



They both are beautiful horses, and the fourth picture down in your second post doesn't look like she minds him being handled at all LOL.

Dan.


----------

